# Splitting The Signal



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Has anyone ever split the signal in their system? I am thinking about splitting the signal from my EQ to the subs and the mains. That way I can Eq both subs and mains from my external Eq. I would probably run the subs full range and use the Eq to adjust them...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do this now... split from one sub pre-out to two inputs on my DEQ2496 which handles the delay and parametric EQ of two separate set of subs powered by two amps.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

So Sonnie hw is EQing the subs working out setup like this?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Works fine for me... the DEQ does all the eq'ing with 3-4 filters. Audyssey smooths it out a little more, but doesn't have to do much.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It might not work well in your situation, jc, because you’re running a full-range signal to your mains. So for instance, if you need a 60 Hz filter for your sub, your main speakers are going to get it too, whether they need it or not. The only way to effectively use a single equalizer for both subs and mains is to have an electronic crossover behind it, to divide the signal between the mains and subs.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Wayne thanks for the imput but, in this situation I'll be using two Eq's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What kind of EQs are you thinking of using?


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi Tony, I have two Yamaha YDP 2006 parametric eq's.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, those would do the job nicely, I have two of them also but I am still letting my receiver do the split


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I realized after thinking about it that I should have titled the thread differently. I can actually use 1eq for the mains ans 1 for the subs if I run them full range.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its very doable with those EQs as they have built in adjustable HPFs and LPFs


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes Tony that is what I thought too, I am just trying to decide on if I want to use the eq for the subs or use the subs xover...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What ever you do only use one or the other. The nice thing with the 2006 is that you can make very precise adjustments and see exactly what your doing.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

I think I am gonna tryingrunning the sub full rang with it's xover turned off and use te Eq to control the frequency's...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as EQ for the mains don't EQ anything above 600Hz and if you must go higher make sure you do the same identical boost or cuts on both channels or you will cause major issues with the imaging.


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Tony for the most part I try to stay away from any boosting, I normally just pull down the peaks. I never Eq anything past about 400hz if possible!!!


----------



## jcmusic (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok Tony,
This is what I have now, both Eq's running them in Mono just on the mains identical settings on each for now until I can measure on Saturday. The subs are at 80hz using their xovers and getting a full range signal, the main are being passed with a HPF at 80hz also. Now what I am hearing is better than what I was hear in stereo mode if that makes sense??? I can't wait to get into this setup...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds good, it's all about what you like. Have fun with this hobby


----------

